# Jungle Val and rare Rainbow fish



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a huge Tropica order arriving this coming week. We received a small Singapore plant shipment this past Thursday with an abundance of really nice Jungle Val (Vallisneria gigantea) plants. There are 150 of them many 2 feet or more and are 50% off or 50 cents per piece.

There are also a couple other species from this shipment that we are selling for 50% off including excellent bunches of Rotala sp Vietnam (with discount $2.75 per bunch)and pots of Elecharis parvula.(with discount $3.50 per pot)

We received an awesome new species of Pseudomugil rainbow in this shipment. It was shipped as Pseudomugil ivantsoffi but looks more like Pseudomugil iriani It has an overall reddish hue with an intensely blue neon stripe on the top of the body. It has reddish tips on the tail. These new Psuedomugils are a bit confusing. They are $11.99 each and definitely full size

It's Cabbagetown festival weekend so Parliament St is closed Wellesley to Gerrard. It's an awesome festival with all kinds of displays, vendors food, music and an excellent arts festival a couple blocks away.


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

That sounds like Pseudomugil sp. "red neon". It will probably be described as a new species but is closely related to P. gertrudae and P. paskai. P iriani is not a valid name and P. ivantsoffi is an entirely different fish. That's awesome that you got them in! They are really neat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

